
QBitTorrent v4 - amingilani
https://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php
======
amingilani
Despite the fact that Google Adsense banned it from advertising revenues[1]

Also, qBittorrent is my favorite client, and it's cross platform.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14816106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14816106)

